# Dave Perry on the 2009 rules



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We went to The new racing rules buy Dave Perry last night and i have to say it was time well spent.

His ability to explain complex rules in a simple way is really outstanding and he can really keep a crowd of people on TOPIC 


I think i may save up and do a full day at North-U the next time he is teaching it


----------

